# DLS Gothia 6.2 review



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so after having these installed for bout a year (until i sold them) i decided to give them a review. When i first installed these i had them running passive off of a Helix B2 amp and a low end deck. Never really happy with the way it sounded i switched to a Pioneer 80PRs (with intentions of running active) to give me a little more flexibility with how it sounded. Still running passive, off the same amp, i just never really like the way it sounded. So i finally wired the car up for active, sealed the doors and bought a JL500/5. So i will review these based off the most recent setup (pioneer 80PRS, active crossovers, JL 500/5). 
*
Background/tuning/etc*
Lets start with tuning. I would spend hours after hours fine tuning this car. To me, tuning is my favorite part because i enjoy closing my eyes and letting my ears do the talking. I manually tune everything by ear with no auto tuning or eq presets. I would have likely spent over 50 hours sitting in the garage and just listening and adjusting.... over and over.... Lets make one thing clear, i was NOT going to give up on these speakers. I wanted to take as long as possible to make sure i got it where i wanted it. 

First and foremost I have a hard time with the 3-5khz range. I find that every speaker or headphone i listen to (which is a lot) i always want to cut this range. Either my ears are overly sensitive in this area or i haven't found the right speakers yet. To make matters worse i listen to metal primarily which tends to be pretty run in this area. With that said i would have to run a cut off on the DLS mid at 2khz and 4khz on the tweeter to compensate with a peak in the 3-5khz range. To worsen things i was not able to run 24db slopes on the mid because it would create a ring that was very unpleasant to my ears. 

So my crossovers looked like this

Mid - 80hz 12db to 2khz - 12db
Tweeter - 4khz - 12db

*Listening Impressions*
After i finally found the sweet spot (tuning and T/A) i was pleasantly surprised by these speakers which is good and bad. 

*Tweeter *
Disclaimer - this tweeter was only used OFF AXIS, please keep this in mind if you are considering this set.

When i first bought this set i was quite pleased by this tweeter. As time when on it started to fade but i really feel this tweeter needs an ON Axis install to get the most from it. Off axis it was smooth and airy sounding at times but harsh at other times. I found it to be harsh when crossed anywhere under 4khz, it just wasnt working for me below this point. These tweeters imaged very well off axis though it could have been better. At the end of the day these tweeters were really just above average when off axis. I really wish i could have used them in a home stereo or an on axis install to better judge them but i didnt the chance. 

*MID*

Midbass - lacking at times but decent at other times. If i were to directly compare the midbass to something like the CDT es07 Midbass i would say its no contest. The CDT's were MUCH stronger (go figure) with that said the CDT's were piss poor compared to the DLS 200hz +. 

Mid range - I LOVED THE MIDRANGE ON THESE!! Outside of tackling that peak i absolutely love these. Electric guitar was sharp and that chuga chuga chuga in metal was awesome to listen to. The instruments were well spread out along the dash etc.. I would have to say that electric guitar and male vocals really were the highlights. These mids would make me emotional at times where i had to just drop my jaw, clap, cheer and most importantly get teary eyed which is very hard to do. Vocal range was really hit or miss. Some songs it would be on point and others would be dreadful, more specifically the higher female vocal ranges suffered where as lower male vocals were fantastic. 

Bottom line is these mids would not give up and even under heavy loads they would hold strong and play with authority. I TRULY regret selling these mids

Noticeable Dips and peaks (could be car or speaker related)
80-100 hz - dip
500hz - major dip
3-4khz - massive peak


In conclusion i really enjoyed my time with these speakers. There was some fall outs but once i found the sweet spots these speakers excited me like no others. With proper time you can get these sounding great however dont expect them to be perfect out of the box. 
Rather short review but i dont know what else is relevant or worth mentioning.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review. sounds like a lot of tuning went into making these sound the way you wanted.


----------



## eba0922 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm curious, what did you replace these with? Do you regret selling the gothia's?


----------

